# 11sp Shimano compatible wheelset wanted



## RoubaixCube (3 Feb 2022)

*(Bit of a story here so i apologise for the wall of text)*


I took my hand built rear DT Swiss wheel to the shop for some love after the hub was getting a bit crunchy when free wheeling. Got a call on Tuesday notifying me it was ready for collection.

Went out to collect today to find the manager there spinning the wheel on the truing stand and he gave me some bad news... The hub had been overhauled but was still a little crunchy, but even worse was a crack had started to develop in the rim itself and the mechanic who had worked on the wheel failed to catch it.

Ive left the wheel with him for the time being and im searching for a DT Swiss RR440 Rim to replace the cracked one but those have been out of production for a while.

It then occurred to me that even if I had found a replacement rim and given it to him to rebuild the wheel that i'd still be paying over over the odds for what its worth as the freehub is still 'crunchy' and thus pretty worn. Id probably be looking at well over £100 for the work done thus far and also the rebuild. So with that in mind its probably worth getting an entirely new wheelset all together.

(story over )

Im looking for an 11sp compatible, rim brake, clincher wheelset thats strong enough to handle around 90kg of ape + some luggage when i want to do FNRTTC or DD rides.
Id like a fast and strong wheelset but i dont want something so heavy it can be used as something to drown me in the river.


Let me know what you got otherwise I'll probably be looking at some Fulcrum or superstar wheels but superstar seems super out of stock currently.

*(Just as point of note -- Im waiting for the shop to get back to me with a final figure before i decide what action im going to take but theres a high chance im going to replace the old wheelset entirely. Im just trying to stay ahead of the game by seeing whats currently available to me -- thank you for your time)*


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Feb 2022)

I weigh about the same as you, have 11S gears, rim brakes, and do FNRttCs, so obviously our needs are the same

Just over a year ago I got some wheels from The Cycle Clinic: https://thecycleclinic.co.uk/products/borg26-wheelset-rim-brake-front-and-rear

A year on they are still round.


----------



## RoubaixCube (3 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I weigh about the same as you, have 11S gears, rim brakes, and do FNRttCs, so obviously our needs are the same
> 
> Just over a year ago I got some wheels from The Cycle Clinic: https://thecycleclinic.co.uk/products/borg26-wheelset-rim-brake-front-and-rear
> 
> A year on they are still round.



Thanks for the link, but yikes! quite a bit over my budget  I will keep that in mind as the nuclear option!


----------



## Duffy (3 Feb 2022)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mavic-ksyrium-elite-ust-wheels-and-tyres-700-25-tubeless.283085/


----------



## T4tomo (3 Feb 2022)

https://www.merlincycles.com/shiman...TGMBPoMio2XAkcmw9xZAB23ul5wTItURoCbA8QAvD_BwE

RS100s ?

I have a set, now on the OH's gravel bike. They are great for a no-nonsense wheelset. Not super light but lighter than the crap you get "stock" on a new low-mid range bike, but serviceable hubs and they stay round!


----------



## RoubaixCube (3 Feb 2022)

Duffy said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mavic-ksyrium-elite-ust-wheels-and-tyres-700-25-tubeless.283085/



Im not quite ready for tubeless otherwise i would have been all over that!


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Feb 2022)

RoubaixCube said:


> Thanks for the link, but yikes! quite a bit over my budget  I will keep that in mind as the nuclear option!


Yikes indeed. They cost a lot less last year. Still not cheap mind. Here's my invoice from almost exactly 12 months ago.


Or maybe I sent you the wrong link

PS don't mention tubeless or the thread will be infested with people saying how _actually_ they think that ... and so on.

You can run tubes with them!


----------



## vickster (3 Feb 2022)

Fulcrums have a sub 90k weight limit IIRC. 
See what Spa can build you with 32 spokes (albeit a 4 week lead time)
eg https://www.spacycles.co.uk/m10b0s1...-A291(28h)-F482(32h)-With-KINLIN-XR270-XR27R?


----------



## RoubaixCube (3 Feb 2022)

vickster said:


> Fulcrums have a sub 90k weight limit IIRC.
> See what Spa can build you with 32 spokes (albeit a 4 week lead time)
> eg https://www.spacycles.co.uk/m10b0s178p3733/SPA-CYCLES-Handbuilt-Wheelset:-Novatec-A291(28h)-F482(32h)-With-KINLIN-XR270-XR27R?



Fulcrum 3's reportedly have a 109kg limit but cost of that represents the extreme upper limits of my budget. Not saying that im not happy to part with £400+ im just saying i'll see what i can get away with for my money first lol


----------



## vickster (3 Feb 2022)

RoubaixCube said:


> Fulcrum 3's reportedly have a 109kg limit but cost of that represents the extreme upper limits of my budget. Not saying that im not happy to part with £400+ im just saying i'll see what i can get away with for my money first lol


They’d be too short on spokes for me on London


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Feb 2022)

What do we all think of the DT Swiss P 1800 Spline 32 Clinchers?

Ive also found these on ebay.....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/275090928467?hash=item400cb27353:g:-yUAAOSwFE1gM9fa

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/275081846271?hash=item400c27ddff:g:JboAAOSwwIxh0sMx

The Kinlin XR31T are supposedly used by HUNT for their Aero wheels (which are fairly heavy from the listing) and the DT R460 have been around for a very very long time so they dont need no introduction.

These will be for my CUBE, I might add, Im leaning towards the R460 if the P1800 isnt an option. Ive read that the DT370 hubs arent as good as the 350s (pawl vs star ratchet) and i think the P1600 that does have the 350 hub is a bit out of my budget.

Ideally, the Kinlin's would be better off suited to my Triban which are running H Plus Son Archetype wheels but those arent up for replacement yet, Hence the lean towards the 460s - they seem to be more closer to what is being replaced.

Will be great to hear your thoughts.


----------



## T4tomo (4 Feb 2022)

if your budget is upto £300-ish then The DT Swiss are probably a better bet than taking a punt on mystery ebay wheel builder man.

the SPA handbuilts with the upgraded spokes will get you a stronger lighter and more serviceable wheel for less money, with brass nipples that will be dead easy to replace a rim if and when it wears down.


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Feb 2022)

Anyone with experience on how the payment process works with spacycles if you request the upgraded spokes? Do they bill you the outstanding £80 via an invoice?


----------



## T4tomo (4 Feb 2022)

RoubaixCube said:


> Anyone with experience on how the payment process works with spacycles if you request the upgraded spokes? Do they bill you the outstanding £80 via an invoice?


best way to deal with Spa is to ring them. Don't be surprised if they are a bit blunt, its just their style. The are helpful, one chap went off to find a part and tell me what the bolt fitting etc was on it as the web picture / listing wasn't clear. They will probs then do the payment over the phone.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I weigh about the same as you, have 11S gears, rim brakes, and do FNRttCs, so obviously our needs are the same
> 
> Just over a year ago I got some wheels from The Cycle Clinic: https://thecycleclinic.co.uk/products/borg26-wheelset-rim-brake-front-and-rear
> 
> *A year on they are still round.*


Not any more they aren't. Broke a spoke in the back wheel this morning.


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Not any more they aren't. Broke a spoke in the back wheel this morning.



quick trip down your LBS can fix that


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> best way to deal with Spa is to ring them. Don't be surprised if they are a bit blunt, its just their style. The are helpful, one chap went off to find a part and tell me what the bolt fitting etc was on it as the web picture / listing wasn't clear. They will probs then do the payment over the phone.


Yep I’d phone and then follow up with an email to confirm if needed (don’t email first if you’re after a prompt reply)


----------



## rivers (9 Feb 2022)

RoubaixCube said:


> What do we all think of the DT Swiss P 1800 Spline 32 Clinchers?


I'm running the E1800s (endurance vs performance) on my winter bike with the 370 hubs. No issues that I can complain about. They're currently in their 4th winter.


----------



## RoubaixCube (9 Feb 2022)

well, Ive been in contact with John at Spacycles and after comparing the rim profile of the RR440 with some of the Kinlin rims they have in stock. Ive narrowed it down that it will either be Kinlin XC-279's or Kinlin 22t's with bitex RAF12/RAR12 hubs (I was after the Novatechs but John said they were no good and would do me a wheel with the bitex's at a slight discount)

TBD when i get the funds sorted out unless something better on CC comes up first.


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Feb 2022)

Well, Ive given it a lot of thought and rather than going for a 1:1 equivalent of the outgoing wheelset. Ive decided to go for something different which is the equivalent of a set of HUNT's RACE AERO WIDE wheelset but with a different hub and few more spokes from spacycles. (Hunt use the same Kinlin 31T rim)

They dont have a complete wheelset with the desired spoke count available for one click order so i'll have to shoot them an email or phone call and ask if they'll do me the honours as they do have a 32H 31T rim in stock.

Though i could probably go for a 24/28 spoke wheelset as the 31T is quite strong.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Feb 2022)

RoubaixCube said:


> quick trip down your LBS can fix that


Thanks to my LBS my back wheel is now round again


----------



## RoubaixCube (8 Mar 2022)

I'll just leave this here...




My search has finally come to an end. I can stop harassing wheelbuilders now  a local wheelbuilder wanted to charge me £490 for the same thing 

Its a little over built, meaning it has more spokes than I'd like but apart from that it's cuts down a lot of headaches finding good wheel builders and not being ripped off.


----------

